# Does your 330 have a CDV?



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Add me to the CDV list. Finaly got around to taking a picture, and yes my '04 330Ci has one


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> What are you frowning about? You live right near Dave Z!!!! $100 and your problem is solved.


hehe yeah and I met him last Friday :hi:

But I have no problems shifting my car


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Try to do a really quick, precise shift from 1-2. The second your foot is off the clutch completely, floor the throttle (make sure your OFF the clutch completely before flooring it.
> 
> You should notice the clutch slip, the RPM's go up, and then come back down as the CDV eventually lets the clutch all the way out.


 Another CDV bites the dust. In less time then it took me to do B's oil change the brakefest gang jacked onto stands, removed, bled, and lowered my car.
:beerchug:

It's not a ubermod sent from the heavens, but it does produce a nice linear clutch pedal feel. Now if it shaves a couple tenths off my autox starts, then I'll come back here and rave some more.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

For those that aren't sure- just stick a digital camera under the car and snap 10 pics. Aim for where the drivers feet would be and you'll catch it.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Elwood said:


> Another CDV bites the dust. In less time then it took me to do B's oil change the brakefest gang jacked onto stands, removed, bled, and lowered my car.
> :beerchug:
> 
> It's not a ubermod sent from the heavens, but it does produce a nice linear clutch pedal feel. Now if it shaves a couple tenths off my autox starts, then I'll come back here and rave some more.


When you get some more driving time without the CDV can you post a full review?


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Yeah, it looks like you have it, from looking at the top right corner of the second pic. This is not good news. A 330Ci ZHP owner has one....
> 
> Does BMW just put them on willy nilly? It seems totally random as to which cars have them and which don't.
> 
> My hypothesis is this: In order to satisfy their equal opportunity laws, BMW hired the village idiot to install CDV's on their E46's. He's not really quick enough to get around to putting CDV's on all the E46s, but he gets to most of the sedans and he usually manages to get to about 1 out of 3 coupes. The only reason BMW puts CDV's on their cars is to give this guy something to do. :dunno:


 :bustingup


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Moderato said:


> When you get some more driving time without the CDV can you post a full review?


I've driven my car sans the CDV for a few months now....it's not a night & day difference.
IMHO, the real problems lies more with the DBW than the CDV. But, like others have 
said, it is a very easy DIY.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

sky said:


> I've driven my car sans the CDV for a few months now....it's not a night & day difference.
> IMHO, the real problems lies more with the DBW than the CDV. But, like others have
> said, it is a very easy DIY.


What is a DBW :dunno:

I don't know about you guys, but removing the CDV made a world of a difference. And this is not a placebo kind of change, I felt it right away.

I strive to be super smooth when getting the car rolling from a standstill, without reving the engine up above 2K until the clutch plates are fully engaged. With the CDV I would stall once or twice a week trying to do this. Also upshifting into 2nd had the herky jerkyness of rookie.

But now I don't stall when in reverse or when getting the car moving and 2nd gear doesn't cause the car to shudder. I've had backseat passengers tell me they had no idea I was drving a manual until well into our trip.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> What is a DBW :dunno:
> 
> .


DBW = Drive By Wire

The drive by wire has a slight delay or lag. That throws the timing of the throttle-clutch
action when shifting and produces the jerkiness in 1-2 shifts.


----------

